# Interior light issue



## funkymonkey (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I hope you can help, 
I have got a 2005 2.2D sport X trail and recently the front interior light blew.
This also caused the fuse to go as well, So after replacign the fuse and the bulb something weird has started to happen.

The interior light in the boot still works as it should, However the one in the front which i replaced and also the one in the middle of the car, which i haven't done anything to it now stay on permanently when they are on the open door setting.

I have checked that there are no open doors and they are all shut fine, Well the fact that the boot one goes off kinda proves that too.
It must be something since the fuse and bulb blow thats caused this.

any ideas ??

many thanks

Andy


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Weird, mine was loose but didn t blew. 

How does the contacts of the lamp look like?burned?


----------



## Panman (Aug 29, 2018)

funkymonkey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you can help,
> I have got a 2005 2.2D sport X trail and recently the front interior light blew.
> ...


Did you get to the bottom of yours. Mine has just done the same.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sadly Funkymonkey did like many new posters do, and never provided any follow up. My guess is that there is a wire issue somewhere. In the hot links section of this X trail forum you will find a link to the service manual for the X trail ( page2). You will want to check out the section on the interior lighting. Good luck let us know what you learned so that someone else down the road can know the answer.


----------



## Knobby (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi, I have the same problem in my T30, from what I've worked out so far it's the stay on timer that's at fault. Where the timmer is located god only knows. Ive been lokking for the answer on and off for over a year now. As the nights are drawing in here in the UK my search for an answer or work around has been renewed.


----------

